# Dagger Axiom 8.5



## cbsteve

Is this boat still available?


----------



## Bellah123

LYNN said:


> 2019 Dagger Axiom 8.5 for sale in Aspen, this boat is suited for medium to large paddlers, it surfs, rolls, turns and runs big rapids with ease. The color is a beautiful bright red, it is a really great looking kayak and has only been used a few times this spring. The boat is bombproof and being a 2019 is the lightest version, the outfitting is deluxe. Will text photos if you are interested. $750.


Very interested !


----------



## neuwirth

Still available?


----------

